# Allen Iverson's Shoes



## Kunlun

When Allen Iverson first entered the league signed a lifetime contract with Reebok to make his own signature shoes. Nine years later he's still playing and still one of the most popular players in the world with some of the best selling shoes. Which pair has been your favorite through the years? Personally, I liked his first shoe, the Question, the best and then the Answer IV as a close second.

*Question*









*Answer I*









*Answer Lite/II*









*Answer III*









*Answer IV*









*Answer V*









*Answer VI*









*Answer VII*









*Answer VIII*


----------



## jpk

No Question, the Answer IV.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

All except Lite/II and then III


----------



## Coatesvillain

I think the Questions were the best, that's why they always come back out with them.


----------



## SirCharles34

Question? no really, I have a question?

Where can I get a pair of the Answer IV? Do they still make them?


----------



## SixersFan

I bougth a pair of the V's when the VI's came out. Very comfortable shoe, but I had to replace them with the new pumps after a couple years (I only used the V's for basketball).


----------



## Kunlun

alleninsf said:


> Question? no really, I have a question?
> 
> Where can I get a pair of the Answer IV? Do they still make them?


You can still buy them through an online shoe store. They were great balling shoes.


----------



## MVPlaya

V and IV were probably the best ones...


----------



## Vermillion

Answer 4 was my first, so it's automatically my favorite.

One the other hand, why did they have to make a Question series? Stupid name, they should have just continued the Answer series.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Vermillion said:


> Answer 4 was my first, so it's automatically my favorite.
> 
> One the other hand, why did they have to make a Question series? Stupid name, they should have just continued the Answer series.


The Questions were Iverson's first sneakers, the name was a play on his "Answer" nickname.


----------

